
Hodlmoon – crypto price command line tool I built in Ruby. For eth lovers :) - richo225
https://github.com/richo225/hodlmoon
======
rafikd
Nice! On what is based the rank ?

~~~
richo225
Cheers man! It's based off market cap

------
richo225
Pull requests welcome!

